# Oct 10, 2012



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead bites can come slow even during the Fall
cooldown period.










Spent a brisk night out listening to coyotes
and watching beaver and muskrat swim by.

Took pictures solo so not the best.










This male was short and fat with a large head.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see the cold nights haven't shut them down for good just yet. It won't be long if it doesn't warm up. Nice fish.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice fish. Had to be a little more cool out there without all that action we had last Saturday.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Saying goodbye


----------

